# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  "Strzelanie" w kostce

## will123

Witam. Niespełna 2m-ce temu skręciłem staw skokowy i od jakichś 2tyg. "strzela" mi w kostce. Co może być tego powodem? Czytałem wypowiedzi internautów i pisano coś o dietach bezglutenowych czy też glutenowych a także spotkałem się z informacją by spożywać trzy razy dziennie po dwa żelki firmy "HARIBO" :Smile:  ponieważ one zawierają żelatynę która jest wykorzystywana jako mazidło w stawach. I mam jeszcze jedno pytanie a mianowicie czy kupić jakieś leki z kolagenem typu "4flex" czy też jakieś inne?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jedz glukozamine

----------

